# [SOLVED] cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)



## gireeshmg (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Netgear Router WGR614v7. problem is i cannot open few websites, I searched few sites regarding this, and made changes to MTU size,Disable SPI Firewall,Respond to Ping on Internet Port but everything went in vein.
Please help me...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

First, did you make a note the MTU, I would put it back. Is your computer the only one that's having this issue in your home network?

You may try these:
1.) Scan for any Malware/Spyware => http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html

2.) Reset your Internet browser:
for IE => http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737
for Firefox => http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Resetting preferences

Please post update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)*

Failure to open a few websites isn't an MTU issue. Did you try connecting directly to the modem and seeing if that works for the sites in question? Do other computers connected to the same network have a problem with those sites?


----------



## gireeshmg (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)*

hi,

all the system that connected to the router behaves the same, if i directly connect my system to the modem it works fine..so problem is with the router...


----------



## gireeshmg (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)*

hi,

i got it working, i changed MTU size to 1400 and disabled the SIP firewall, It did not happened first time but i repeated it twice....then i just got it working.
Thanks for your precious time....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cannot open some websites (Netgear Router)*



gireeshmg said:


> hi,
> 
> i got it working, i changed MTU size to 1400 and disabled the SIP firewall, It did not happened first time but i repeated it twice....then i just got it working.
> Thanks for your precious time....


Nice to hear that you got it working.

Appreciate the update and You're Welcome!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine how MTU size had this effect, but as long as it works... :wink:


----------

